# the dreadknight: fluffy or unfluffy?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

In your opinion, does the dreadknight look like something the Imperium would design, or is it totally out there? 

I think the design is less ridiculous than what I expected. 

I was expecting optimus prime from the blurry leaked image: 









but now that I've seen it clearly...

























...I wouldn't say the dreadknight looks out of place in the Imperium's forces. Judging from what I've read in _First Heretic_, I think the dreadknight looks like a Legio Cybernetica machine (albeit with an Astartes pilot) 

Surprisingly, the dreadknight doesn't strike me as Transformer-like. It reminds me more of the clunky walkers in Matrix Revolutions. Rather appropriately, the dreadknight looks like the GK version of the penitent engine.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

It's ugly but I agree that it does fit with the tech of the Imperum and logically fits the GK. Of course, you realize that this will just become another thread of people who hated the dreadknight ranting about their hatred of it. Personally, I think that it's all pointless. If you don't like the DK, don't buy it, don't use it and quit your bitchin'. Cause you're not going to get GW to get rid of it by complaining about it.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> It's ugly but I agree that it does fit with the tech of the Imperum and logically fits the GK. Of course, you realize that this will just become another thread of people who hated the dreadknight ranting about their hatred of it. Personally, I think that it's all pointless. If you don't like the DK, don't buy it, don't use it and quit your bitchin'. Cause you're not going to get GW to get rid of it by complaining about it.


well, I was expecting the worst, but I breathed a sigh of relief when I actually saw the thing 

I was afraid it was going to look completely out of place
however, I'd say it really looks like something the Imperium would make


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Bulky, big, clumsy, and absolutely exposes the user to front assaults with little or not protection.

I'd say for the Imperium it fits right in. The Tau would just be shaking their heads and the Eldar will face palm and go "goddammit why didn't we kill them when we had the chance ...". 

I don't personally play the tabletop (yet), so my opinion is entirely optical. I looks nice, but like most Warhammer 40k gear, its entirely inefficient. 

On a good note -- at least the Imperium has developed SOMETHING new. I mean the Bolter's just fine and dandy, but dammit I'd like to see something fresh.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

While it doesn't look like a vehicle that Space Marines would have, it does match the aesthetic of the Imperium and particularly reminds me of a very small titan. Sadly, though it isn't as bad as I thought, I still can't get headless guy with a baby strapped to his chest.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I would hope that in the fluff, the Grey Knight operating the dreadknight usually keeps his helmet on...the version with the guy's head exposed is truly face palm


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Nah, it's the SM 'I don't need no stinking helmet cause I got big brass balls' mentality that all SM have.



> The Tau would just be shaking their heads...


And they'd probably shout 'Hey Space Marine! If you're gonna copy us, at least do it right!':laugh:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> I would hope that in the fluff, the Grey Knight operating the dreadknight usually keeps his helmet on...the version with the guy's head exposed is truly face palm


and sargents not wearing their helmets because that are bad ass isnt? 

lets face it, warhammer has ALOT of of issues like that, its part of the game.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Actually, in a lot of the fluff I've read personally, they prefer to keep their helmets on unless they have a iron halo or something. Of course, at some point their helmet gets damaged without damaging the SM's head, so they take it off anyway, but they try.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

To avoid this becoming a thread full of rants about how crap it looks and bitching and moaning, I'll just say I think it looks utter shit and leave it at that.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

SteelSpectre said:


> ...I still can't get headless guy with a baby strapped to his chest.


Damn it! Why'd you put that imagery in my head! Now that's exactly what I see whenever I look at it!

QUICK! Someone stick a huge, badass aquila on top! Or _something_!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> To avoid this becoming a thread full of rants about how crap it looks and bitching and moaning, I'll just say I think it looks utter shit and leave it at that.


Ten character limit.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

derp herp it is exposed.

Ever wonder if the equipment has been blessed. Most Captains don't wear helmets, yet the Iron Halo emits a force field protecting them.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

you wanna know if putting a machine straight from a michael bay movie in 40k is fluffy?, simple answer, no it fucking isn't, get it out of the game now, its shit enough without needing retarded piles of shite like this.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

SteelSpectre said:


> I still can't get headless guy with a baby strapped to his chest.


Once you see it, you can't unsee it.:shok:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

.Kevin. said:


> derp herp it is exposed.
> 
> Ever wonder if the equipment has been blessed. Most Captains don't wear helmets, yet the Iron Halo emits a force field protecting them.


but wearing a helmet can't hurt...i mean, it can only help right?
helmets aren't only for protection either, they augment the marine's already preternatural senses

P.S. - I pretty much have an issue with any space marine who chooses not to wear a helmet


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

It's also always amazing in the fluff how easily a helmet could get knocked off during combat. What the hell are they using to attach it to the rest of the armour? Rubber bands or something? You never hear of a pauldron randomly getting knocked off.

On topic though, the DK doesn't look as shit as expected but I still don't like it. What's with all the exposed bits? What's the point of having a big, badass walker machine when one well placed shot can kill the pilot? Also, knowing Imperial tech, I'm betting it's not particularly agile. I can just picture it getting tipped over in battle and then having an angry Grey Knight kicking and screaming because he's stuck on his back.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, IMHO, doesn't this give a heavy unit back to the GK as (generally speaking) they view being interned in the Dreadnaught as a "less than desirable" option? (i.e. it delays them dying and being able to ready themselves at the Emperors side for the final battle).


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think it suits the Imperium`s craptastic appearing array of clumsy machines perfectly. 

I`ll probably get one for the converting and painting alone, even though I`ll never use it.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

In terms of Imperial look, yeah, it does. First time I saw a clear shot of it it reminded me of a penitent engine the sisters use.

The thing is, I think it should look more cumbersome and unwieldy than it is right now. The thing looks like it could do gymnastics, I think. Not clunky enough for me! Something looking closer to a dreadnought, maybe? Top heavy and what not.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I like exosuits/skeletons.
It seems kind of out of place with the GK, but I could see a tech priest plug into it.



MontytheMighty said:


> but wearing a helmet can't hurt...i mean, it can only help right?
> helmets aren't only for protection either, they augment the marine's already preternatural senses
> 
> P.S. - I pretty much have an issue with any space marine who chooses not to wear a helmet


Actually the helmet inpairs their sense of smell and taste, which is why sw go without. But I read the wold head helmets doesn't block their smell.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Love it  with the helmet on.
Helmet off its an abomination, but hey I dont have to model it with the shitass face.

Considering that Grey knights are meant to be the ultimate GD-slayers in the galaxy, it was a bit hard to force weapon it in the face if it was (at least) twice the size of a GKT......

So it makes sense that they would ask Mars to make them something to even the odds up. Its a shame they toned it down from the Released dex. With a model this large, I would have preferred they knocked the points up to reflect it rather than reduce its stats to match the points.

Anyway..everyone jumo in..I have a feeling this is a thread for "I hate dreadknights"


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

EDIT: Dammit, link broken.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry, I've been witholding the urge to do this for awhile now, but I can no longer resist. 











Pardon the craptastic cropping.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> you wanna know if putting a machine straight from a michael bay movie in 40k is fluffy?, simple answer, no it fucking isn't, get it out of the game now, its shit enough without needing retarded piles of shite like this.


It's boss, in so many threads all you do is put scathing comments about everything  Flames of war, 40k in general, specific things in 40k, you're just one big fluffy ball of pent up rage!:so_happy:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Surely it would have been easier for the Adeptus Mechanicus to just stick those longer limbs to a dreadnought sarcophagus?


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

MontytheMighty said:


> but wearing a helmet can't hurt...i mean, it can only help right?
> helmets aren't only for protection either, they augment the marine's already preternatural senses
> 
> P.S. - I pretty much have an issue with any space marine who chooses not to wear a helmet


Yeah plus helmets have sensors etc but their eyes are apparently equipped aswell.

I mean the idea of them being exposed and whining about it is beyond retarded- yet I do not disagree that the model blows ass.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Surely it would have been easier for the Adeptus Mechanicus to just stick those longer limbs to a dreadnought sarcophagus?


Dreadnoughts are for dead people.

Dreadknights are for Grey Knights! Yeaaaaah!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> Dreadnoughts are for dead people.
> 
> Dreadknights are for Grey Knights! Yeaaaaah!


well, thats one way to put it.

I quite like it, a large, bulky, stomping thing roaming around the battlefield stepping on anyone who doesn't have a imperial symbol on their armour. And yes, it does like one of those things ouuta the matrix and they worked well (but they had cooler guns)


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

yes, it kind of does look like a penitent machine 

clunky as it looks, the dreadknight definitely looks more agile than the even clunkier looking dreadnought, I wish it was slightly less lanky though 

does anyone know if GK dreadnoughts count as librarian dreadnoughts?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Grins1878 said:


> It's boss, in so many threads all you do is put scathing comments about everything  Flames of war, 40k in general, specific things in 40k, you're just one big fluffy ball of pent up rage!:so_happy:


1: "its boss"...seriously?, boss?, speak english.
2: Flames of warhammerepic40k deserves to be put down, its a pathetic excuse of a historical system played by people who are strangers to the word history.
and when GW does something good for 40k (like fire matt wank) I will be the first to praise them, trust me until then they get nothing from me except hatred.

edit: actually I realise I already did praise them for dark eldar, great models and codex, just a shame all the retards out there with the "tiers" they like to invent label them as pretty shitty because they have no idea how to not play SPESS MAHREENS


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> 1: "its boss"...seriously?, boss?, speak english.


It's scouse mate, I'm sure you have slang you use daily!  

I was saying that in a funny way, not having a pop you buffoon! 

Take a deep breath and count too ten, the rage you seem to have towards tabletop games could be better spent destroying gypo camps or beating up scallies.

What's the nerd equivalent of steroids?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Grins1878 said:


> What's the nerd equivalent of steroids?


Not sure. But I have seen nerds spaz out before. Never seen something quite so hilarious and disturbing before or since.

...Scratch that. I have. Arguing with my sister's Twilight fangirl friend about just how crappy Twilight really is. But then, a Twilight fangirl and an obsessive nerd are pretty much the same thing.

On a sidenote, I am actually impressed by the numbers on the poll. I didn't think the DK would do that well.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I think it's a pretty decent model (it's added to my list of models to paint anyhoo). When they got rid of the rogue trader era dreads, I was hoping for something along these lines rather than the short stubby dreads they have now. Hated them at first, but have learned to love them!


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

definitely looks like an upgraded version of the penitent engine


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The Dread is a Pluasible Bipedal Tank IMO, but the DK looks too Dark Age of Tech. Its on par with a Wraithlord almost to me. Yet the Storm Raven is a Boxy half ass crap flyer.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

My issue with the dreadknight is that besides from the above (and ridiculous) penitent engine, there really is no imperial technology precedent for such a thing. It just feels like it comes out of left field, as opposed to things like the storm raven.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

does it transform back into a landraider?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> does it transform back into a landraider?


Nope, it's stuck in pile of shit mode.


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

Meh, in fluff at least it will basically just be used in the same way dreadnoughts were. Not very much fluffy contribution.

Don't hate it, don't love it.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Well for fucks sake, the orks have already looted it...










...And it looks better than the original.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Looks like Kaptin Bluddflagg has got himself something better than the Inquisitor Adrastia's hat.:laugh:


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

To me it looks similar to a Penitent Engine.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

it actually looks allot better orky instead of a greyformer


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Its not blocky enough to be an imperial vehicle.

It looks Eldar/Tau like.

It also looks like a giant power loader:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay, after some intensive research, I found out that you need to collect all five special dread knights to create the super dread knight. Thats the whole point of the new model now.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ThatOtherGuy said:


>







this codex has it all, bayformers, captain scarlet, power rangers, orange monkeys and doctor who


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

AH the hate. 

Personally I'm tempted by it. The idea of the Grey Knights having stuff from the Dark Age of tech makes sense to me. I mean remember what their mission is?

Also it appears that I'm the only person who played the Battletech or Heavy Gear tabletop game systems. Because it really reminds me of them. Battletech in the weapons mounts and Heavy Gear in the way the things build.

Also for all the people spewing mindless bile. 

Are you guys ever happy?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Coder59 said:


> Also it appears that I'm the only person who played the Battletech


nope, still do


Coder59 said:


> Are you guys ever happy?


yes


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

With the exception of the Orks, the damn thing looks out of place in -any- army. I just don't see it managing to fit in anywhere.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> it actually looks allot better orky instead of a greyformer


As will prove to be the case when dozens of them turn up in Ork armies.



turel2 said:


> Its not blocky enough to be an imperial vehicle.
> 
> It looks Eldar/Tau like.
> 
> It also looks like a giant power loader:


This just in, Mat Ward was taken to hospital complaining of stomach pains. Doctors are reported as saying that little versions of Fox's lawyers burst through the stomach wall, saying "Ward, consider yourself served".


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> With the exception of the Orks, the damn thing looks out of place in -any- army. I just don't see it managing to fit in anywhere.


Most of 40k's tech style was created back in the '80s (big, blocky, strong), but 30 years later, it's all about curvy, stylish, and visually wimpy (i.e. a stick-thin, flexible robot that still manages to punch people through a couple of walls). I see that reflected somewhat in the Dreadknight model.

It definitely could be worse, but it just doesn't fit in so well with the style of other Imperial war machines. It's not some horrible abomination that should be shipped off to the Eldar or Tau, though.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

you know what, maybe the dreadknight was designed by a jokaero


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

My first through was that the name fits it perfectly. It's the love child of a Dreadnought and a Knight- the baby titan Knights, not the Grey Knight Knights.

I like the model, it has a lot of character. Dunno about "this fits the Grey Knight theme perfectly", but it's really cool and certainly fits the part of being a huge, baroque war engine. Looks pretty tall too, anyone have a size for it?


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

That Orky Dreadknight is photoshopped. Still, looks like something someone would convert.

And i like the dreadknight. Personally, if the space marine would be depicted as more human, you could almost hear him scream "WHEEEEEEEE! LOOKATIM GO FLYING!" when hes busy punting chaos termies.
Piloting something like this is a dream of mine.

But i do think the bottom half is kinda bare. The top half has those awesome weapons, seals and whatnot... and the legs have writing. How lame...


----------



## Lord of Petropolis (May 5, 2010)

The blurry pictures that circulated the web worried me a bit, but when I first saw the high res pictures, I was reminded of something seemingly forgotten by most people.
There used to be smaller warmachines than Titans back in the time of "Titan Legions" called Knights which were employed by the Knight Houses of the Imperium and the Eldar.

The Dreadknight especially reminded me somehow of the old Knight Baron, so maybe might be a good basis for a conversion (Huge banner ftw).


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

im glad someone else saw the aliens comparison!

im not planning on collecting grey knights but if i did i'd buy the model just to yell "get away from her, you bitch!"

somethings just have to be done


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like garbage. I thought Terminator armor was supposed to put a Space Marine on equal footing with bigger badies, but clearly something like a hollowed out Optimus Prime is needed to beat up greater daemons.

Also, I thought technology was seldom brought forward, this really isn't forward. Like, nothing new is ever created, only copied over a crap load of times. So was the Dread knight just chilling in a Mars wearhouse and someone went HEY! look what I found!!


----------

